

Undrln (new social news site for "advertising, marketing, and design") - kalvin
http://www.undrln.com/

======
critke
Just subscribed. Looks like there's some cool stuff coming through. But what
really bugs me is that the links in the feed go to undrln.com and not directly
to the site that the link's for. Making me click twice is not good. And we all
know why they're doing it. Not for the subscriber, that's for sure.

~~~
karjaluoto
Agreed--that pisses me off too. That being said, this is only a problem with
RSS readers. The site itself links directly to the post.

We are going to fix the RSS component, but chose to hold off on that until we
saw how the uptake was. So far it looks promising. Nearly 7,000 uniques on the
first day.

As for the clicking twice, there's no ulterior motive there. It’s just a
limitation of Drigg that we're going to have to hack around.

~~~
critke
Hm yeah. I hear you. Now I feel bad about suggesting an ulterior motive with
the rss links - it's just it really strikes a nerve when I see that. Good luck
hacking around - and good luck with the site.

~~~
karjaluoto
Don't worry about it--I can see how one might think that we were just trying
to increase clicks. That being said, once we have a moment, we'll certainly be
fixing this.

Besides, I expect to be the site's most active user. The last thing I want is
to be hampered by extra clicks. :-)

------
jamiequint
The hardest part about building a successful social news is building the
community, good luck. Getting marketing and advertising people to remember
u-n-d-r-l-n dot com is going to be an effort in itself.

~~~
cmars232
Undrin sounds like a pharmaceutical product. Undrin helps you regain control
of your bladder. Side effects include dizziness, headache, nausea.

~~~
jamesbritt
Do not taunt Undrln.

~~~
karjaluoto
Indeed. The undrln doesn't like that. ;-)

------
okeumeni
I just think they are too many social something sites out there at this time.
The trend should slow down a bit to allow users to awake from the ongoing
drunk fest of social tools.

~~~
karjaluoto
To be honest, I don't think it's really a social site. It's far too basic for
that. Mostly, it's a place for me (specifically me) to start the day. I love
the HN format and visit it every day. That being said, I wanted more content
related to design/marketing, given that it's what I do a lot of.

I felt that if I wanted something like this, my peers might also. (So far that
theory seems to be holding, but who knows if it will be compelling in a week's
time.)

------
Steve0
Subscribed, looks promising.

Don't like the banner, too much screen real-estate lost, also the give-your-
email-and-we'll-send-you-a-password-thing is getting kinda old.

~~~
karjaluoto
I suppose. The top area is intended to afford fly-out ads at some point. I'm
sure that makes you shudder, but I'd be pretty happy if we could eek a couple
of bucks out of it. (Heaven knows we're good at making neat things that don't
generate any cash.)

As for the email/password thing, we're just trying to manage the spam
component. Communities like this can easily get run-over, without introducing
a few little obstacles.

------
ajkirwin
Un.. durr.. lin?

